
Physicists Find a Way to See the ‘Grin’ of Quantum Gravity - IntronExon
https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-find-a-way-to-see-the-grin-of-quantum-gravity-20180306/
======
meri_dian
>Perhaps one clue as to why it is so much harder to quantize gravity than
everything else is that other force fields in nature exhibit a feature called
“locality” ... But “there’s at least a bunch of theoretical evidence that
that’s not how gravity works.”

Really? I was under the impression that gravitational waves propagate at very
nearly the speed of light.

Also, this article doesn't do a very good job of explaining why people are so
certain gravity can be quantized. Gravity as a deformation of spacetime seems
like a perfectly reasonable model to work with. Why should we think it doesn't
reflect reality?

~~~
DrScump

      I was under the impression that gravitational waves propagate at very nearly the speed of light.
    

There was a speaker for January's Silicon Valley Astronomical Society lecture
on this, and I asked him that very question. It turns out that the
gravitational wave hit us _before_ there was detectable change in light
emissions.

